# how to speed up utorrent by up to 80%



## royalmarine

actually, there is probably a better forum than internet discussion for this. if a mod can move it great!

this is a quick guide on how to speed up utorrent. please keep discussion LEGAL. dont ask or post links to any site that contains warez/p2p links.

this is simply for discussing utorrent as an application, nothing further.

this is not my work so thanks go to the OP eLLuSioNiST






Welcome to my tutorial on how to speed up torrents with Utorrent...

*What you need*:

Utorrent...
5 minutes of your time...

Lets get started...

If you don't have Utorrent, Get it from here...



		Code:
	

http://www.utorrent.com/download.php


Open it up and follow these screenshots...




































Click apply and ok, Now follow these screen shots...






Right click the file like i did with the one in Utorrent and do this...






That is it, You have just tweaked the speed of Utorrent by 80%!

Remember, If the torrent has no seeds, This will not work!


----------



## G25r8cer

First of all talk about this is prob pushing the forum rules but the mods might let it slide. Remember People with a ROUTER can not buy by this! Upnp cannot be checked if you have a router and dont have static ip's set!!


----------



## tlarkin

g25racer said:


> First of all talk about this is prob pushing the forum rules but the mods might let it slide. Remember People with a ROUTER can not buy by this! Upnp cannot be checked if you have a router and dont have static ip's set!!



Are you sure?  You can probably do it by MAC address if the router firmware supports it.


----------



## G25r8cer

tlarkin said:


> Are you sure?  You can probably do it by MAC address if the router firmware supports it.


Maybe thats possible!


----------



## royalmarine

g25racer said:


> First of all talk about this is prob pushing the forum rules but the mods might let it slide. Remember People with a ROUTER can not buy by this! Upnp cannot be checked if you have a router and dont have static ip's set!!



only talk is about a program. nothing relating to p2p files or sites.
and about upnp, yes you can.


----------



## tlarkin

I don't like Upnp, I don't like anything controlling what ports are open on my network but me.


----------



## hermeslyre

Does Utorrent not allow you to choose the type of header encryption to use? RC4 is the best option bittorrent users currently have available. 

Oh and BTW, changing the max_halfopen ports to 90 isn't going to help anything by itself if running on XP (maybe even vista). XP itself has a predisposed limit of _10_ halfopen ports per second. Patching the TCP registry entry or using this patch will help to even things out. (repatch every once in awhile, windows updates tend to reset the TCP to stock settings)

The effect of doing so isn't that great, still. It doesn't have an effect on the amount of peers accumulated in the stack, but allows open connection to more peers at a time. But because of the way bittorrent works, you are still held back by you max upload speed, if you can't give a peer anything, he won't give you anything.


----------



## tlarkin

I have no hacks and XP SP2 on my PC, running utorrent forwarded to a specific port and I can pull down almost 1.9 MB (that's megabytes) per a second if I get enough seeders.  I have a 20mbit cable connection.

I don't have to use any special tweaking other than standard networking settings.


----------



## royalmarine

tlarkin said:


> I have no hacks and XP SP2 on my PC, running utorrent forwarded to a specific port and I can pull down almost 1.9 MB (that's megabytes) per a second if I get enough seeders.  I have a 20mbit cable connection.
> 
> I don't have to use any special tweaking other than standard networking settings.



not all of us have 20mbit/s lines  

anyway its only a small guide to help some people. i know changing the nethalf open to 90 is fruitless on xp, but if you run that script hack to change it from 10, then its beneficial. from what i gather vista doesnt have that limitation.


----------



## G25r8cer

No kidding!! I have a 5mb line and when running a virtual machine with 2 virtual lines that are bridged it give me a 1gbps connection when I only have a 100mbps connection! LOL

I got a max of 2.5mbps on utor on the virtual and on my regular os I get about 600kb max!!


----------



## tlarkin

Yeah I can download whole linux DVDs in like under an hour its nice


----------



## royalmarine

in the end i still prefer rapidshare!

i can nearly max my connection. ive got 12mb down and 1mb up.

downloads reach about 6-7mb/s over night. shame im restricted to 25gb per 5 days.


----------

